# Activex Error in Outlook 2003



## ImpulseDynamics (Sep 10, 2007)

Where do I go to turn off the message Your current security settings prohibit running ActiveX Controls on this page. As a result, the page may not display correctly


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816948/en-us

What's your web browser?


----------



## ImpulseDynamics (Sep 10, 2007)

Explorer 7


----------

